# Where have all the good toolboxes gone?



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

I just ripped the handle off another tool box. this one lasted me three monthes. the one before was a year. my dad still has tool boxes form when he was 16 years old. why cant i find one of these.??? i am not a fan of the bag things. and the metal ones seem to have cheap clasps on them. i bought a west ward plastic tool box and i got three months out of it until the handle went flying off...then i went flying off the handle!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

They have gone the way of the good plumber . . .


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Try here, you get what you pay for.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm still using the same tool box I made over 25 years ago from plywood, with a wooden handle, open top, a few dividers, everything fits, easy to get to. I hate bags. You can't find stuff that hides in the bottom. they rip and get all floppy, they soak up grease and oil and look like crap after a few weeks.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

veto pak:thumbsup: I would buy another.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> They have gone the way of the good plumber . . .


 
Easy now...tiger.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

just ordered a new veto xl, should come ups tommorrow, 169.95 i sure hope its as good as they say it is??????? 5 yr. warrenty.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

sure am diggin those snap on tool boxes.
im gonna flag over the local guy and see what he will do for me.
242 loonies is hard to swallow tho. but if i can get some years out of one for once i would be happy.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

A Good Plumber said:


> Easy now...tiger.


Not referring to 'real' plumbers!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Try here, you get what you pay for.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I like to go to the military surplus store and check dirrerent types of ammo boxes.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

All our guys use 5 gal buckets with liners...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

para1 said:


> I like to go to the military surplus store and check dirrerent types of ammo boxes.


 I like your style....your a hardcore guy. Glad your here.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

JK949 said:


> All our guys use 5 gal buckets with liners...


ever find they are an open invitation for everyone to use?


----------

